# 1987 Vw dasher diesel for sale in sandy oregom



## 1980vwrabbit c turboo (Aug 6, 2015)

1987 dasher I pulled the engine and trans lots of good pars clean title doors dented that's really it straight besides that I'll sell the tyranny separate it's a good 4 speed but text me if your interested!5037535017 
300 bucks cash you pick up! I'll send more pics if interested









Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

got an email address? I need a few things if you'd be willing to ship to NC...thanks...


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Love Dashers


----------



## cap. slow (Oct 22, 2014)

*Diesel sticker fuel filler neck*

Hello,

is there a Diesel Sticker near the fuel filler neck?

Could you make a pic?

Thx

cap.


----------

